# مجموعة كتب عن المنصات البحرية Offshore Platforms



## NOC_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سنضع في هذا الموضوع أكثر من 35 كتاباً عن المنصات البحرية Offshore Platforms
إن شاء الله 

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Subsea Pipeline Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نبدأ السلسلة بكتاب Subsea Pipeline Engineering

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب DeepWater Offshore Oil Exploration Regulation*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب DeepWater Offshore Oil Exploration Regulation

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Deepwater wells*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Deepwater wells

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## eliker bahij (27 نوفمبر 2014)

.​It is a great job; thanksssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Subsea Drilling Well Operations and Completions*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Subsea Drilling Well Operations and Completions

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب the Risk and Regulation in Deepwater Offshore Drilling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب the Risk and Regulation in Deepwater Offshore Drilling

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Subsea Drilling Well Operation and Completion*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Subsea Drilling Well Operation and Completion

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## eliker bahij (27 ديسمبر 2014)

?Could you please add another mirror for downlading the two last books


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 ديسمبر 2014)

eliker bahij قال:


> ?Could you please add another mirror for downlading the two last books



Dear Eliker Bahij, I just tried the 2 last books links , they are working


----------



## eliker bahij (7 فبراير 2015)

Thanksssssssss


----------



## عبدالرحمن سامرائي (16 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل هل يمكنك مساعدتي في وارشادي في كيفية نمذجة المنصات العائمة نوع (spar platform) او ارشادي الى طريقة مناسبة لتعلم ذلك ... مع كل التقدير

عبدالرحمن السامرائي ... طالب دكتوراه


----------

